# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Anzug an Ostern ?

## erbacher

Hallo ! Wollte an Ostern surfen gehn. Reicht da ein 3mm Anzug wenn ich einen 2mm Shorty darunter ziehe. Wassertemperaturen sind so ca. 8 C. Gru Andreas

----------


## Danger

Sollte dicke langen. Fahr im Winter nen 5/3mm Anzur mit nem Longsleeve 1mm drunter und mir ist recht warm. Dieses Wochenende hab ich das Longsleeve schon weggelassen...

----------


## erbacher

Brauch ich ne Haube und Handschuhe oder kann ich darauf auch verzichten ?

----------


## Unregistriert

bin schon mit 4mm gefahren, ohne was drunter, is voll okay
finde haube und handschuhe sind schon besser wennst die mitnimmst,
notfalls denk ich mssten aber handschuhe reichen.

----------


## Danger

Ich bin am WE mit Haube aber ohne Handschuhe gefahren - also je nach Frostkdel ausstatten ;-)

----------


## erbacher

Mist. Also ist ne haube auf jedenfall erforderlich ?

----------


## Nordi

Ich find ne Haube auf jeden fall sinnvoll, wenn Dir Deine Gesundheit lieb ist!
Auf Handschuhe kannst Du je nach Durchblutung auch weglassen, hab ich auch. 
Mu jeder fr sich selber wissen, einige knnen halt nicht mit, wegen den dicken Unterarmen!
Halt blo Dein Krper warm und fall nicht so oft ins Wasser, dann gehts!
Gru, Normen!

----------


## erbacher

[QUOTE=Nordi]Ich find ne Haube auf jeden fall sinnvoll, wenn Dir Deine Gesundheit lieb ist!


Was ist denn so gefhrlich ohne Haube zufahren ? Wrde ein Stirnband nicht auch reichen ?

----------


## Jonas

naja, haube ist nicht dringenst ntig, aber gut, bin am Wochenende ohne gefahren, war aber auch nicht allzu oft mit dem gesicht unterwasser
aber ich rate dazu, oder halt nen stirnband
an die finger hatte ich kurze handschuhe,war perfekt!

hauptsache die OHREN bleiben ganz!!!
ne mittelohrentzndung ist echt richtig dreckig!
also ich rate dazu, bei mir gings anscheinend auch ohne, aber mit ist immer besser!

----------


## erbacher

Mein Problem ist halt nur das bei mir in der Nhe kein Surfladen ist und ich so nicht mehr zu nem Stirnband oder ner haube komme. Wrde auch ne Wollmtze was bringen oder so ein Schweistirnband vom Sport ?

----------


## Der Leuse

also ich fahr immer "oben ohne" und wenn du einigermaen kltefest bist dann ist das kein problem. und da mit handschuhen surfen doof ist schmier ich mir die hnde vorher mit finalgon ein und dann ist igentlich ganz gut. und mittlerweile msste das wasser auch wieder einigermaen temp. haben. zumindest um ohne zu fahren

----------


## DMac

moin!
die wahl des anzugs ist wohl abhngig vom wetter, klaro, aber auch vom revier. auf binnengewssern (ijsselmeer & co) ist die gefahr eines waschganges wohl eher klein, also luft einem auch (bei einem semitrockenen anzug) nicht ganz soviel wasser in den rcken, und man khlt nicht so schnell aus, wie z.b. an der nordsee (scheveningen, browersdamm...).
mir ist es schon ostern in holland am ijsselmeer passiert, dass selbst nen 5mm anzug (np cup 5000) zu kalt war. ok, nur beim geradeausfahren gehts, aber was ist bei mannvern, wie spock und co, wenn du dich maults, mir war das echt zu kalt. mein fazit: immer besser wrmer. wenns zu warm wird, einfach mal "lften". 
ne sturmhaube trage ich persnlich auch ungerne, irgenwie ist man da so behelmt. aber der krper khlt am kopf, gerade bei nassen haaren (verdunstungsenergie) am strksten aus, daher ist so ein hubchen nicht zu verachten. wenn du keinen shop in deiner nhe mehr findest, schau doch in holland oder wohin du auch willst mal nach. da ist man eigentlich ganz gut sortiert und die sollten welche da haben. 
cu on water
dmac

----------


## marc

Hi Andreas,
wenn ihr zum Lac de Madine fahrt, kommt ihr doch eh an SB vorbei. Da knnt ihr doch einen kurzen Abstecher zu Gun nach Ensheim machen. Oder ber I-Net betsellen!! Oder ab in den Zug und mitm Bus nach Ensheim. Dort mte eigentlich eine gute Anbindung (wg Flughafen) sein.

Wenn gar nichts mehr klappt, besorg dir noch ein paar Ohrstpsel im Baumarkt. Die helfen auch gegen Wasser im Ohr bzw. Zug/Entzndung im Ohr. Ich hab immer welche in der Surftasche. 

Baumwolle und Co: Alles (Lycra, Schweiband) was Wasser zieht und speichert ist schlecht, da diese bei jedem Sturz neues kaltes Wasser ziehen und du diese erst wieder erwrmen mut. D.h dein Krper khlt schneller aus, weil du stndig Wrme abgibst!!

----------


## Unregistriert

wolle aufn kopp is janz schlecht klt noch fixer aus als ohne. nasse wolle is sehr sehr schlimm frag mich aber nich wiso aber aufm seefahrtslehrgang hab ich gelernt wennde mit wolle ins wasser fhllst sofort ausziehn wegen unterkhlungsgefahr.

gru der basti

----------


## Unregistriert

Also ich war gestern mit Stirnband unterwegs.
Ging super, habs am Ende auch mal weggelassen, war auch nicht viel klter.
Bei uns is das Wasser aber auch schon recht "warm" weils sehr flach ist.

----------


## the Buddy

@erbacher: wenn de am bostalsee bist: ruf die nummer der surfschule an (steht auf der tr)
dann kommt die ute und da kriegste ne Haube von prolimit fr ca. 20 ...(nich das billigste, aber ok)

----------


## erbacher

Ja ich kenn die Ute. hab schon einiges gekauft. war am WE am Lac de Madine bei 8 C Wassertemperatur ohne Haube surfen und das ging super.

----------

